

How I Jump Started My App by Doing Things That Don't Scale - ishener
http://alephz.com/blog/5976371293585408/how-i-jumped-stated-my-app-doing-things-dont-sca

======
fdomig
This is something we, at teamgeist.io, did wrong in the beginning as well. We
moved to a more "Design Thinking" and "Lean Startup" approach to actually test
our assumptions before we implement them. That helps a lot.

